

Coinffeine: The distributed Bitcoin exchange - deweller
http://www.coinffeine.com/

======
deweller
It is unclear to me how the $1000 of fiat gets transferred from the buyer
(Bob) to the seller (Sam) in the example.

~~~
_sortega
It uses a payment processor (such as OKPay) that support non-reversible
payments. The processor is unaware of the bitcoin exchange, it just sees
payments.

